# Mentored coyote hunts ?



## meg870 (Nov 13, 2010)

Im new into hunting this year and one of my goals is to get out coyote hunting and snag my first one. I dont really know alot of people who coyote hunt and was wondering if anyone has seen anything like a mentored hunt or if anyone is interested in teaching someone new ? From Minnesota and would travel....ND, SD, NE, IA.

Any information would be appreciated !


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Where in Mn are ya from?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Your going to want to have someone from Minnesota teach you because all the states are different. Im new also in minnesota and am just giving it a by my self. Nothing on my first hunt. I might go again tomorrow but ill have to see. I have hunted yotes in ND and all we did was drive around with a 22-250 and a 223 and jump out and shoot as you can see them out in the fields. Way different approach in MN as calling seems to be key. I'd advise you to get mentored on where you'd like to hunt. Good luck


----------



## sigcopper (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey Meg, where you from? I'm southeast and have called in a few but, i too, could use a litle help.


----------



## meg870 (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm moving to the Saint Cloud area in January...but I'll go anywhere for coyote ! I am so excited about getting my first one. Thanks for everyones responses ! A buddy of mine uses dogs and will try to go out with him but I really want to call one in. Any of you got suggestions on a good call to start with ?


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

You don't necessarily need a 500 dollar foxpro I know that. I would suggest going to your local Gander Mountain or Cablela's and picking one off the shelf.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I will have some time in the Cloud area from the 6 to the 10th time to get into the field. After that, it's a guess when I will be able to get out.

I just started to go to the woods. Read a couple books, borrowed a couple video tapes and bought a couple different calls.

so far I have been able to get one come in every time, I just blow the set somehow by getting up to leave after 45 min or so.

I bought the Ki-Yi and another call that's not made anymore. I also like to keep a squeaker on the forearm of the rifle.


----------



## ckchub (Dec 19, 2007)

Yea the squeaker taped to the gun is nice..it really comes in handy when you are looking thru your scope and need to use.


----------

